# Gcy. Kyoguchi 'Fumi'



## Sue (Apr 1, 2008)

Guaricyclia Kyoguchi = Guarianthe aurantiaca x Encyclia incumbens (syn. aromatica)

Formerly known as Epicattleya (Epc.) Kyoguchi, from back when Guarianthe was in Cattleya and Encyclia was in Epidendrum.


----------



## MoreWater (Apr 1, 2008)

Please! No more wierd name changes! They should've named it Epc incumtiaca!

It's very nice  The yellow looks like it's a clear bright sunny color.


----------



## Candace (Apr 1, 2008)

Pretty and it's an epicatt to me still:>


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 2, 2008)

This is a nice plant with very beautiful flowers, whateverspecies it is...!!!!! After all, we gave it a name... The plant itself is nameless...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2008)

Yep, new names make more sense to me.  Thanx for posting.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 3, 2008)

Candace said:


> Pretty and it's an epicatt to me still:>



I agree, twice!! Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 6, 2008)

Very nice Epicat!


Ramon


----------



## Park Bear (Apr 9, 2008)

very nice


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 9, 2008)

How pretty! Very nice. :clap:


----------

